
Hack Your Tastebuds to Make Eating Healthy Easy [Video] - Dgetman
https://youtu.be/fLmeCbotvYI
======
HappyKasper
So how does this work? Binds to "sweet receptors" on tastebuds (or however
that works), and activates them with ordinarily non-sweet molecules?

~~~
Dgetman
Spot on! The fruit has a natural protein which temporarily and harmlessly
binds to your sweet receptors. Unlike other sweeteners which directly activate
the receptor, this one indirectly activates the receptor only in the presence
of acids.

This mechanism gives it loads of unique properties. One, the protein has no
taste and doesn't have the same chemical/bitter aftertaste of the other
sweeteners out there on the market. Furthermore, it serves as a food flavor
enhancer just like any other herb or spice. You're not just sweetening the
food, you're removing the unpleasant tartness and bitterness of foods that
otherwise mask the taste of the food. Discover the hidden natural flavors of
your food. Finally, since you're affecting your tongue instead of the food a
single serving will last you 30-60 minutes, the entire length of a meal. You
wouldn't need to add more like you would otherwise with other sweeteners if
you were having a breakfast of coffee, yogurt parfait, and grapefruit.

Don't worry, it is not only natural but also completely safe. Coca Cola
published a study on the protein in 2019 saying it has no potential long-term
side effects. There is also another study published in 1974 where they gave
rats 10,000 times the regular dose a human would take...every day...and found
no side effects across several generations.

------
Dgetman
If this video reminds you of anyone, I'd be happy to send samples of my MVP to
anyone in the US.

------
Baeson2012
Whats the difference between your product and mberry miracle fruit tablets?
Functionality?

~~~
Dgetman
While the efficacy is the same, the difference is in the timing. In my testing
those pills take ~10 minutes to dissolve, maybe 5 minutes if you are rolling
it around on your tongue...for the entire 5 minutes. As a novelty food, it
does the trick, but when you're rushing to get your kids to school or in a
hurry to get yourself to work you don't have those 5 minutes to get it
dissolved before breakfast (assuming your child even has the patience!) You
can check the full video in the description but my product takes 30 seconds -
1 minute to dissolve. That's a 10 fold difference. Not only is it convenient
but it is also effortless to coat your entire tongue - the surface area does
it on its own.

The pills also have a chalky texture and a raisiny taste that not everyone
enjoys. While I am still working on the flavor, i have received great feedback
saying that it "tastes like a healthy fruit roll-up".

------
ddln
Random question but is kosher?

~~~
Dgetman
Absolutely! This family actually brought up that concern so I made sure that
my product only contains kosher, non-GMO, and organic ingredients :)

------
azeem147
Wow! What's in the strip? Does it remain there or gets dissolved?

~~~
Dgetman
The strip is made of a natural fruit. The strip dissolves, but the effect
stays there for the next 30-60 minutes so no matter how much you eat you won't
need another strip ;)

